# Small Brass Pendant/Drop Pull



## Geoff_S (3 Apr 2019)

I am trying to source a drop/pendant pull but with an oblong back plate. I cannot find anything suitable on the web. Is someone able to point me in the right direction please?

The handle is 35mm drop and it needs a 10mm'ish wide backplate. I have a photo of the broken one.

Thanks


----------



## sunnybob (3 Apr 2019)

any good?
https://www.magicalbeanshome.com/collec ... olid-brass


----------



## Racers (3 Apr 2019)

How is it broken?

Pete


----------



## Geoff_S (3 Apr 2019)

sunnybob":3cndcroy said:


> any good?
> https://www.magicalbeanshome.com/collec ... olid-brass



Thanks Bob, but the plate needs to be oblong. And $28 is a bit more than I want to pay, and that's without postage!


----------



## Geoff_S (3 Apr 2019)

Racers":3thq2ish said:


> How is it broken?
> 
> Pete



It has been pulled out of its backplate. It was from a cabinet that my Dad had. He "fixed" it with a quite grotesque knob, but kept the original drop but no back plate. Now it's passed to me I just thought I might be able to fix it a bit better.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2019)

How many of them are there? Could you replace the lot?


----------



## Geoff_S (3 Apr 2019)

phil.p":goqlyw68 said:


> How many of them are there? Could you replace the lot?



Err, a bit embarrassing. It's just one.


----------



## Racers (4 Apr 2019)

Would it be possible to make a new back plate and solder or glue it back on?

Pete


----------



## Geoff_S (4 Apr 2019)

Racers":3kw1foe2 said:


> Would it be possible to make a new back plate and solder or glue it back on?
> 
> Pete



Oh, I'm sure it's possible, just not by me!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (4 Apr 2019)

http://www.marshall-brass.com/images/ma ... alogue.pdf


----------



## Geoff_S (5 Apr 2019)

phil.p":isxnm9a1 said:


> http://www.marshall-brass.com/images/marshall-brass-catalogue.pdf



Wow! That should do it! Thanks Phil


----------

